# How to tell long haired GSD puppy



## Coulzee (May 10, 2020)

Hi 

We are have put a deposit down for a puppy from a litter of nine puppies. We want a long haired GSD. The breeder believes there are two female long haired in the litter. We have to choose by 4 weeks old what one we would like. 

We have read elsewhere that sometimes you can tell by certain characteristics. One we like seems to have longer hair on her paws and seems to have a bit of a longer face than some of the others and seems blacker than some of the others. 

Any thoughts about long haired puppies would be appreciated. As we would like to choose a long haired GSD

Many thanks


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

??? Why is the breeder allowing you to choose? And why by 4 weeks???? The temperament and drives often don't show until 8 weeks. Every reputable breeder I know does not decide which puppy goes to which person before that time. They watch the puppies and then will test them. So how are you supposed to know at 4 weeks if that puppy is suitable in temperament and drives for you??

To actually answer your question - if the puppies are plush then I think it would be hard to tell at 4 weeks. You can tell by the ear floofies they have. Look up long coated puppies and look at the hair around their ears.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, if I can’t trust my breeder to be able to identify a LC pup, I’d probably reconsider that breeder... (I’d also have reservations about a breeder that’s allowing the buyer to choose their puppy especially at such a young age when their temperaments have yet to emerge)

Yes there are characteristics of LC puppies (I’ve never heard of long faces or darker color to be an indicator) that help in the identification process, but many of those aren’t apparent until the pup is much older.

Only way to really tell, especially at this age, is by comparison to the full litter. It’s hard to describe but LC puppies just appear a bit fluffier... sometimes pudgy, wavy ears, etc...

Has the breeder provided photos of the full litter that you can share?


----------



## Coulzee (May 10, 2020)

Hi

Thanks for this we have pictures of all of the litter but unsure if I can share them.

We aren't taking the puppy until 8 weeks old. It is the first time she is breeding puppies and maybe this is the reason. She is providing us with lots of videos and updates of puppies with their mother and they look healthy. But interesting about choosing at 4 week being too early.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I really like long coated GSDs. I've had two at a time. However, I question that being a criteria for selecting a pup or looking for a pup. What matters in coat for me is that it has fur. What matters for me in a pup is temperament and health. Temperament always first.


----------

